# Smoking problem



## 240sx_owner (Jun 8, 2005)

My nissan 240sx has been smoking lately. I notice that the car smokes mostly on takeoff. When I'm in a higher gear the car doesn't smoke. The engine still has a lot of power. I was just wondering if anyone else has had this problem, and if it is fixable without rebuilding the engine. Thanks.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

depending on what the color of the smoke is..it might be easy to figure out...and when youre in higher gears..you are still smoking, its just not as noticeable because of the factors involved. next time youre at idle and its smoking, check to see if the smoke is black, blue, or white. then we'll go from there.


----------



## 240sx_owner (Jun 8, 2005)

The color of the smoke is blue. Thanks a lot for replying.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

240sx_owner said:


> The color of the smoke is blue. Thanks a lot for replying.



ok, then your engine is burning oil..check the oil level of the car. also remove all spark plugs and check to see what condition they are in.


----------



## 240sx_owner (Jun 8, 2005)

I checked the plugs, and they were horribly fouled. I put some new ones in it and the engine power got better, but the smoke is still there. It doesn't smoke when it idles. It just comes out in puffs when I rev it up. My oil level is good also. The guy that I bought it off of said that the car might need a valve cover pan gasket. Could that be the problem? If you have anymore ideas or explanations that you could offer I'd really appreciate it.


----------

